# racially mixed churches



## MaryR (Sep 1, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about some racially mixed churches in Durban?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MaryR said:


> Can anyone tell me about some racially mixed churches in Durban?


I don't know about Durban specifically, as far as I know churches are open to anyone.

Suppose it depends on the language spoken by the pastor and/ or congregation?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

MaryR said:


> Can anyone tell me about some racially mixed churches in Durban?


all of them.
but unless you live in Umlazi or Kwa-mashu you ar unlikely to drive there, but of you diod,would be welcome anyway.
with the exception of the Afrikaans version of the Methodist Church most churches integrated in the 80's


----------



## MaryR (Sep 1, 2011)

*integrated churches?*



Daxk said:


> all of them.
> but unless you live in Umlazi or Kwa-mashu you ar unlikely to drive there, but of you diod,would be welcome anyway.
> with the exception of the Afrikaans version of the Methodist Church most churches integrated in the 80's


I've visited a few churches in Durban and most are not what I would call racially mixed. It appears most churches either have no whites or next to no whites or they have all whites. I've found a couple good exceptions, though and am still looking.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MaryR said:


> I've visited a few churches in Durban and most are not what I would call racially mixed. It appears most churches either have no whites or next to no whites or they have all whites. I've found a couple good exceptions, though and am still looking.


Are you looking for a specific denomination MaryR?


----------



## MaryR (Sep 1, 2011)

*churches*



Johanna said:


> Are you looking for a specific denomination MaryR?


No, not really.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Rhema Family Churches are usually racially mixed. Try these two links:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rhema-Interfellowship/137401300322?sk=wall

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1525912368


----------



## MaryR (Sep 1, 2011)

*thanks*



vegasboy said:


> Rhema Family Churches are usually racially mixed. Try these two links:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rhema-Interfellowship/137401300322?sk=wall
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1525912368


Thanks. I'll do that.


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

All churches are open to all. That does not mean that everyone goes there

In Cape Town, anybody is welcome
In the Free State and Northern Cape, there is still some segregation
In black areas, you would not find any white folk


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Mary R, just curious about your motivation.
are you a black person feeling uncomfortable in an all white church?
are you a white person wanting to feel more comfortable in a church with more black people?
no axe to grind, just wondered why its important to you?


----------



## MaryR (Sep 1, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Mary R, just curious about your motivation.
> are you a black person feeling uncomfortable in an all white church?
> are you a white person wanting to feel more comfortable in a church with more black people?
> no axe to grind, just wondered why its important to you?


I just think churches ought to be racially mixed. One of the main points of Christianity is we're supposed to learn to get along together. 
I tend to feel a bit "on the spot" when I'm the only white person in a black church. It's more relaxing if there are other whites as well as people of other races there. A church of all white people seems not right to me - missing an important call of the church to reconciliation. 
Also my husband is black. I want a church where we can both feel at home.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you for your reply,MaryR, just had a quick look at the Church my brother goes to in Durban, it seems to be pretty mixed, I would assume that as group areas was abolished in 1993 any suburb is likely to have churches that are mixed...obviously depending on the demographics of the area.


----------

